# هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

:mus13:  قسم جديد  :mus13:


السادة/ ادارة المنتدى 

السيد/ المشرف العام 


بعد تجولى وغوصى ومشاركاتى بين اقسام المنتدى ودروبه وجدت ان المنتدى لايوجد به قسم طبى خاص مستقل. 

ويكتب اى موضوع طبى فى منتدى الملتقى الثقافى والعلمى الذى يشرف عليه  اخى العزيز قلم حر.

وبناء عليه اقترح انشاء هذا القسم لحاجة المنتدى الملحة اليه وتجميع ونقل المواضيع الطبية اليه .

وتكون اقسامة كالتالى.

قسم للمراة - قسم عام - قسم للاطفال .

وذلك اثرأاً بالمنتدى لشموله وتنوعه فى شتى المجالات .

اعانكم الرب ورعاكم

اتمنى الدراسة والموافقة والتطبيق 

تحياتى ​


----------



## استفانوس (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*

*سلام ونعمة
انا اضم صوتي مع alhor 
والرب يباركك ياروك
نحن عم نتعبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*

يا ريييييييييييييييت ................فعلا" هيكون قسم مفيد للجميع ............وحتى ممكن ان يشمل قسم للصحه النفسيه لانها من المشاكل التى قد يخجل البعض ان يذهب فيها لاستشارة مختص ......ونخليها موسوعه شامله لكل جديد فى الطب ................ وشكرا" ياأخى الحر على الافكار البناءه .............ونتمنى من ماى روك وكما تعودنا دايما" ان يهتم بمناقشة هذا الموضوع معنا .والرب يبارك حياتكم .


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*



اشكرك يااستفانوس على المشاركة 

والرد والموافقة على القسم وضم صوتك لصوتى

اتمنى من الجميع حذو حذوك وضم صوتهم لصوتى للنهوض بمنتدانا العزيز

لك جزيل الشكر 

تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*




اشكرك يادونا على المشاركة 

والرد والموافقة على القسم وضم صوتك لصوتى

اتمنى من الجميع حذو حذوك وضم صوتهم لصوتى للنهوض بمنتدانا العزيز

يمكن تقسيم القسم لعيادات مثلا العيادة النفسية بمشتمالاتها - النظر بكل جديده - الطب البديل وهكذا. 

اتمنى الدراسة والموافقة والتطبيق

لك جزيل الشكر يادونا

تحياتى​


----------



## My Rock (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
بصراحة هذه ليست المرة الاولى التي يطرح فيها هذا الاقتراح, لكن مانعنا الوحيد الذي كان و ما يزال هو افتقار المنتدى للمادة الطبية و الاختصاصات في الاجابة و الاستشارة لذلك لا نستطيع فتح قسم بدون توافر المادة و الاشخاص المختصين...
سلام و نعمة


----------



## alhor (16 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد
> بصراحة هذه ليست المرة الاولى التي يطرح فيها هذا الاقتراح, لكن مانعنا الوحيد الذي كان و ما يزال هو افتقار المنتدى للمادة الطبية و الاختصاصات في الاجابة و الاستشارة لذلك لا نستطيع فتح قسم بدون توافر المادة و الاشخاص المختصين...
> سلام و نعمة




سلام ونعمة

اولا - اشكرك اخى ماى روك على ردك واهتمامك بالاقتراح المقدم 

ثانيا - تأجيل قسم الاستشارات الطبية لحين حتى تكتمل عناصره حتى لايكون عائق امام التنفيذ

ثالثا - المادة موجودة وهى مشاركات الاعضاء وابداعاتهم التى ليس لها حدود

رابعا - بالنسبة للاشخاص ( تقصد اطباء ام مشرفين ) يجب توضيح المطلوب وفى كلتا الحالتين بسيطة اعلان لطلب مشرفين من الاعضاء ملمين بالثقافة الطبية .

خامسا - هذة بعض الحلول والاقتراحات ردا على ردك عزيزى ماى روك

وبما ان عُرض هذا الاقتراح من قبل اذن هو مُلح ومطلوب للمنتدى ضروري اتمنى اعادة الدراسة على ضوء هذة المستجدات .


:16_14_21: لادارة المنتدى والمشرفين :16_14_21: 



:16_14_21: 



تحياتى​


----------



## alhor (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*


اخى ماى روك 

الم تقتنع للان بالرغم من الحلول المتاحة 

معكم وقتكم 

تحياتى


​


----------



## قلم حر (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*

أهلا بالحر .
فكرتك جميله ......لكن أظن أن رأي روك ( و أشاركه الرأي ) أساسه عدم وجود طبيب مشرف ( متفرغ بشكل مقبول ) ........فالقسم الطبي لا يكفي وجود ( مثقف ) بالطب .......فالقسم اٍختصاصي تماما .....و من خلاله ممكن توجيه نصائح طبيه لها مسائله قانونيه .
أيضا طريقه تعيين المشرفين لها خصوصيه كبرى تتعلق بأمن المنتدى و خصوصيته .
سلام و نعمه .


----------



## My Rock (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*



alhor قال:


> اخى ماى روك ​
> الم تقتنع للان بالرغم من الحلول المتاحة ​
> معكم وقتكم ​
> تحياتى​


 
ألأخ العزيز alhor
صدقني المسألة ليست مسألة اقتناع شخصية, بل هي مسألة ادارة و تنظيم المنتدى و فتح منتديات ناجحة و ليها هدفها

فانا شخصيا ارحب بالفكرة و اتمنى وجود الأعمدة الكاملة لقيام مثل هذه الفكرة, لكن الواقع انه تنقصنا الكثير من المقومات لبدأ مثل هكذا قسم و هكذا توجه, لذلك انا اعطيت رأي الأدارة بالموضوع و استحالة فتح قسم تخصصي حاليا, لكن هذا لا يمنع مشاركتكم في المنتدى العام لبدأ هذه الفكرة و تنميتها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: هذا القسم ينقص المنتدى ...... !*

فعلا قسم طبي
هكون مفيد جدا 
وارجو التنفيذ 
لان الكلام سهل 
وشكرا​


----------

